# lamiglas gsb vs carolina cast pro



## yodisbsteve (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, im looking at the gsb 120-2l and cast pro 10ft both spinning. i was wondering if anyone has had experience with both these rods. ive fished with the lami and loved it. i tried searching and most reviews seem to deal with heavier/larger cast pro rods so i thought i'd just put this out there. thanks.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

The 10' cast pro rated 1-4 oz is one sweet rod and for just under $200 you gonna have to go a ways to been the performance of the rod with the price you have to pay for it... just my dime, sure others will have other insights.... salt


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

correct my last post to... go a long way to beat.... old fingers.... salt


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a custom 10' Cast Pro and love it. Have casted both. The CP is like 10.5oz built.


----------

